# Using Lasota for PMV



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I couldnt find what I wrote earlier about PMV -Lasota so I amwriting this again. In checking with people I would know had information on this I found the following out:  
Hi Rena,

When Lasota vaccine was first sold to fight
paramyxovirus it was supposed to be a miracle product.
Let's imagine, a product that can be used in water to
vaccinate our pigeons. About 15 years ago, all racing
homers pigeons in our area were using it. Most pigeon
product companies were selling it. They sold it untill
a PMV epedemic happenned. Here in our area, just after
the races, we had such an epidemic an all Fanciers
were loosing their birds. Every morning, they gathered
up their pigeons dead on the floor. Most fanciers had
used LaSota a few months before.

Please read what Siegle sais about Lasota:
''To prevent Paramyxovirus, the only product that is
truly successful in the United States is the Maine
Biological oil-adjuvant PMV-1 vaccine. Many fanciers
are using the LaSota vaccine thinking they are
protecting their birds, but challenge tests using the
LaSota intraocular vaccine proved conclusively that
the LaSota vaccine was not effective in producing
antibodies for the pigeon PMV-1 virus. While the
LaSota vaccine was effective for short-duration
protection for NewCastles disease, this disease is
almost non-existent in pigeons and should be
differentiated from PMV-1.''

Raymond Julien,
Canada.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Rena,

Thanks for the update on the Lasota vaccine for PMV and it's ineffectiveness.
I don't think any one would want to take a "short cut" with this product.

fp


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Rena,
> 
> Thanks for the update on the Lasota vaccine for PMV and it's ineffectiveness.
> I don't think any one would want to take a "short cut" with this product.
> ...


Definatley not! Thats why I researched it after reading some comments, I didnt want to give someone some bad information, I should of known, it sounded to good to be true!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Rena,

Thanks for clarifying and updating us on Lasota vaccine as a short term substitute for PMV. I have seen it advertised by several pigeon supply houses,  I have never used it and now I won't, & I definitely won't recommend it either.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhh...

Thank you Rena, good to know.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*To bad*

thought we might get away without having shoot so many birds. No easy out have to do the hard way.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> thought we might get away without having shoot so many birds. No easy out have to do the hard way.


Considering as many birds as you have and I have I guess we should Just help each other!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Raymond, I think is should be known also that LaSota being a "LIVE soluable Vaccine it can spread PMV/NewCastles to other birds so easy that wouldn't have contacted it at all by just being aroud them. It should be taken off the market!!.... The injection with Main Biological Inj. Vaccine "WORKS" & it is a "KILLED VACCINE" that doesn't effect other birds that arn't vaccinated & in contact with them.. Hap


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sounds*

Like a deal. I wish everybody had a pigeon pal near them. So when they need help, they can get it. I,ll hold you shoot. And then we'll trade. Won't that be fun? Really need to get my numbers down. Hope my girlfriend takes her flock back.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is what Raymond has to say about Quatracon-Raymond,

I will answer your question and also give additional information about this product. First, I purchased a 250 ml bottle of Quatracon 2x Paratyphoid vaccine. At the recommended dosage of 1/2 cc, one bottle goes a long way. All of the initial injections and booster shots have come from the same bottle. The price is $49.95 through Foy's Pigeon Supplies and since the product requires refrigeration, they ship with ice packs next-day-air for $14.75 shipping & handling. The total was $64.70. Considering how many birds 250 ml treats, the cost of this vaccine is very reasonable.

The composition of the vaccine - a concentrated serum that is prepared from the blood of cattle hyperimmunized with Actinomyces pyogenes, Escherichia Coli-Pasteurella, Multocida and Salmonella Typhimurium Antibody. It is a veterinary product produced at Bio-Ceutic Division/Boehringer Ingelheim Vetmedica, Inc., St. Joseph, Missouri, USA.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Questions*

How many birds get taken care of for 250 ml.? When do birds get thier booster? How does one keep track of shots? 1 question for me and the others for anyone who wants to know.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> How many birds get taken care of for 250 ml.? When do birds get thier booster? How does one keep track of shots? 1 question for me and the others for anyone who wants to know.


Good questions Debbie, I will find out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, one cc is the same as one ml. One "ml" is one milliliter, the "milli" meaning one thousandth of a liter. 1000 cc's is a liter. So, at 250 ml, it's the same as 250 cc's and at one-half a cc per bird, that's 500 doses, or one bottle does 500 birds at one time.

Pidgey


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> How many birds get taken care of for 250 ml.? When do birds get thier booster? How does one keep track of shots? 1 question for me and the others for anyone who wants to know.


Here Debbie, as for keeping track you need a log with band #s to keep track. 

1cc=1ml You give 1/2cc per bird. One bottle is 250ml
so you can vaccinate 500 birds.

Your second question has been given by Jim: Better to
wait 7 weeks before given the booster.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

That is alot. That is the way to buy meds. Hope it good for a couple of years. Rena, tell them the good pricing at jedds for PMV shots.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

PMV Vacc., I would caution all that have Rollers to only give 1/3CC of PMV.. Probably other smaller Pigeons also.. Racers & larger - 1/2 CC. I think it still tells ya that on directions to use smaller dose for Rollers & small breeds? I have PMV'd MANY Rollers & Racing Homers & had some problems with Rollers at the 1/2 CC dose.... Also after removing PMV Vacc. from stored refrigerator, let it get down to room temp before injecting them... Hap


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> That is alot. That is the way to buy meds. Hope it good for a couple of years. Rena, tell them the good pricing at jedds for PMV shots.


I forgot what it was exactly, I think it was 17.00 or 18.00 with tax for 50 shots.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Deal*

Sounds like a good deal. What do you think?


----------

